# Lets see if a process journal helps. Menly's journal



## menly (Dec 21, 2008)

Heh, weighed myself today and found I've put on just over a stone in the last 6-8months, bad times. Current weight is 13st 3lb, I gots a bmi of 26.3 which puts me just about overweight and I don't feel particularly healthy at the mo. Time to change me thinks.

Diet has changed fairly dramatically, it now consists of branflakes for breakfast, soup (from a tin) and a bread roll for lunch and then for tea it'll be fish/chicken/chilli/stew + salad (or veg) and new potato's or couscous (or maybe rice just to mix things up, I know, I'm crazy!). I'll be snacking on fruit throughout the day to stave off the hunger. If anybody else could recomend appropriate snacks/meals that'd be nice?

I'm not much of a cardio man so I'll be doing weights 3x weekly (mon, wed fri) at home with dumbbells, planning on doing 3x10 reps of the following:

bench press

flys

shoulder press

shrugs

bicep curls

skullcrushers

squats

I should say I'm limited to a set of dumbbells which limits somewhat the kind of things I can do.

If anybody else could recomend any other exercises I could incorporate to make the workout more thorough I'm all ears. I'm still working out the weights I'll be using (been a while since I played with my dumbbells, went out today and bought another 20kg of weight for them).

Anyway, I shall report back every week with my progress


----------



## menly (Dec 21, 2008)

Just finished for tonight, figured I'd post what I managed (won't be doin this regularly, I just wanna mark my starting figures). Got nice and warm, heart beatin and blood flowin, feels good bro.

Bench press - 29kg - 3x10

Fly - 7kg p/arm - 3x12 (could do with being heavier me thinks)

Shoulder press - 12kg p/arm - 3x10

Shrug - 12kg p/arm - 2x10 1x12 (probs need to increase this)

Curl - 12kg p/arm - 2x10 (too heavy, shall reduce for next time)

skullcrusher - Technique was all off on this, need to work on form, stopped so no damage was done

Squat - 12kg p/arm 3x10 then 2x10 14.5kg - really enjoyed this one for some reason

Off to have a glass of milk and then chill for the evening. I feel like I could do more but I don't want to do myself a mischief :tongue1:

Good times.


----------



## menly (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok ok through trial and error I've learnt that trying to cut weight and build muscle at the same time just slows the two things down lots and doesn't really work. With that in mind, I've decided to focus on cutting. Diet is much the same as before (just marginally smaller portions), I'm now also taking Lean-r every day (which actually comes with a suprising little buzz) and going for a 10min run in the evening (usually before my meal, try to do it on an empty stomach to maximize catabolism). Weights wise I'm just doing small ammounts to avoid loosing too much muscle mass (lower weights, more reps but only twice a week) whilst I shift this fat

I've only really been doing this new routine for a few days so nothing as such to report on yet, apart from the fact I'm feeling good and adding a little on to my cardio every day. Progress feels good


----------

